# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Concordato preventivo

## maikko

Buonasera a tutti,
intanto vorrei ringraziare tutti in anticipo per le informazioni che (speriamo) mi darete...
Premetto che NON sono un commercialista, sono anche abbastanza negato in materia! Siccome la registrazione non prevedeva pre-requisiti di sorta mi sono registrato lo stesso e vengo a porvi il mio quesito (chiedendo venia fin d'adesso se dirò delle sciocchezze  :Smile: ) 
La società per cui lavoro (170 dipendenti, settore informatico) è entrata in liquidazione volontaria in data 10/11/2009 e da allora è iniziato una sorta di inferno di burocrazia, mancati stipendi e lotte "sindacali" (il virgolettato è d'obbligo in quanto proprio quest'ultimo ci ha seriamente danneggiati!)
Allo stato attuale la situazione è che il liquidatore ha messo in CIGS (da Gennaio 2010) un centinaio di dipendenti e a noi mancano le spettanze di Nov-Dic-13ma 2009 e poi mag-giu-lug-14ma-ago-sett-ott 2010.
Il liquidatore ci ha detto che andrà "tutto" a concordato, che siamo creditori privilegiati e di stare tranquilli...
Ad agosto è stato chiamato l'ex art.47 e dopo innumerevoli trafile e incontri vari l'11 Ottobre è stato firmato l'accordo ex art. 47.
Il Tribunale di Torino, recepito questo accordo ha quindi ammesso la società al concordato preventivo, in data 09 Novembre, ha nominato il giudice delegato e quest'ultimo ha fissato l'adunanza dei creditori per il 21 Dicembre.
In mezzo a tutta questa storia c'è l'affitto di un ramo d'azienda (di cui faccio parte) a una società terza (firmataria anch'essa dell'accordo ex art.47).
La società che ci dovrebbe affittare dice che NON può farci firmare il contratto fino a quando il giudice (?) non convoca le parti per firmare qualcosa (forse contro-firmare l'accordo ex art. 47???) 
In pratica le domande sono : 
- E' tutto ok? la procedura procede nella giusta direzione?
- Avete idea di quali possano essere i tempi di convocazione per potere poi  procedere alla firma del nostro contratto?
- Secondo voi, considerando che nel corso di quest'anno il liquidatore avrà incassato un bel po di soldini dalle fatture (noi lavoriamo con la pubblica amministrazione quindi sono fatture a volte anche abbastanza corpose) ho speranza anche minima di vedere i miei soldi? e se si, secondo voi in che tempi? 
-Posso io avere, in qualità di dipendente, copia della proposta di concordato in maniera tale da vedere i dettagli dell'operazione? 
Grazie a tutti e scusate ancora!!!

----------


## f.p

> Il Tribunale di Torino, recepito questo accordo ha quindi ammesso la società al concordato preventivo, in data 09 Novembre, ha nominato il giudice delegato e quest'ultimo ha fissato l'adunanza dei creditori per il 21 Dicembre.
> In mezzo a tutta questa storia c'è l'affitto di un ramo d'azienda (di cui faccio parte) a una società terza (firmataria anch'essa dell'accordo ex art.47).
> La società che ci dovrebbe affittare dice che NON può farci firmare il contratto fino a quando il giudice (?) non convoca le parti per firmare qualcosa (forse contro-firmare l'accordo ex art. 47???) 
> In pratica le domande sono : 
> - E' tutto ok? la procedura procede nella giusta direzione?- Avete idea di quali possano essere i tempi di convocazione per potere poi  procedere alla firma del nostro contratto?

  ciao  :Smile: 
da quanto racconti, sembrerebbe che tutto procede per il meglio (per quel che si può, in circostanze del genere!) 
poichè la tua azienda è stata ammessa al concordato, immagino che il Giudice Delegato attenderà - per evitare problemi - che la procedura sia omolagata per autorizzare l'affitto del ramo d'azienda.
questo vuol dire che bisognerà attendere lo svolgimento dell'adunanza dei creditori e, quindi, (posto che siano raggiunte le maggioranze ed il Commissario prospetti un buon esito della procedura) attendere ancora un pochino per la fase della omologazione. E' difficile, quindi, dirti quanto tempo potrebbe volerci!    

> Secondo voi, considerando che nel corso di quest'anno il liquidatore avrà incassato un bel po di soldini dalle fatture (noi lavoriamo con la pubblica amministrazione quindi sono fatture a volte anche abbastanza corpose) ho speranza anche minima di vedere i miei soldi? e se si, secondo voi in che tempi?

  Dubito - essendo stata aperta la procedura di C.P. - che il liquidatore proceda a pagare debiti scaduti, pur se di rango privilegiato.. ma non si sa mai!    

> Posso io avere, in qualità di dipendente, copia della proposta di concordato in maniera tale da vedere i dettagli dell'operazione?

  in qualità di creditore, hai titolo di visionare la domanda di ammissione al concordato preventivo (facendone richiesta con apposita istanza al giudice delegato alla procedura).
peraltro tieni conto che il commissario è tenuto a fare a ciascun creditore una comunicazione che illustra - anche se per grandi linee - la proposta concordataria.
ovviamente, trattandosi nel tuo caso di credito privilegiato, avrai titolo per presenziare all'adunanza ma non di esprimere il voto, pena la perdita del privilegio! 
Mi sa che per ora, dovrai attendere gli eventi!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## maikko

> Dubito - essendo stata aperta la procedura di C.P. - che il liquidatore proceda a pagare debiti scaduti, pur se di rango privilegiato.. ma non si sa mai!

  Grazie per le info! sei stato molto gentile!
Quando dicevo "ho speranza di vedere i miei soldi" intendevo comunque a concordato omologato, non prima!

----------


## f.p

> Quando dicevo "ho speranza di vedere i miei soldi" intendevo comunque a concordato omologato, non prima!

  buon dì  :Smile: 
si.. hai speranza, e per ben due ordini di motivi:
1) perchè la speranza è l'ultima a morire!
2) perchè - omologato che sia il concordato - potrai accedere al Fondo di garanzia con pagamento del TFR e delle ultime 3 mensilità direttamente dall'INPS!!  :Smile:

----------


## maikko

vorrei aggiungere un'altra piccola domanda....
sul decreto di ammissione al concordato che ci è stato fornito dal tribunale di Torino, c'è una preoccupante frase che recita "non essendo i creditori suddivisi in classi..."
Voglio ben sperare che si intenda di una qualche suddivisione dei creditori chirografari... cioè il credito privilegiato lo è in quanto stabilito dalla legge, no??? :Confused:

----------


## f.p

> Voglio ben sperare che si intenda di una qualche suddivisione dei creditori chirografari...

  bhè, maikko, se è vero che "la speranza è l'ultima a morire", è altrettanto vero che "chi di speranza vive, disperato muore"... quindi, io una letterina al Commissario Giudiziale in cui chiedo come sia stato classificato il mio credito e per quale importo risulta iscritto nell'elenco dei creditori, la farei!!!  :Wink:     

> il credito privilegiato lo è in quanto stabilito dalla legge, no???

  si è vero, tuttavia - se il credito non è stato classificato come tale - il diritto di prelazione deve essere richiesto, specificando le norme invocate e le somme a cui si riferiscono.

----------


## maikko

Piccolo aggiornamento e... nuova domandina...
ho ricevuto, da parte del Tribunale di Torino, una raccomandata in cui mi si comunica che (in breve) in data 28/01/2011 ci sarà l'adunanza dei creditori, che possiamo presenziare ma non votare, che possiamo essere rappresentati e che entro il 10/01/2011 devo fare pervenire alla mia società una raccomandata contenente il riepilogo dei miei crediti al 29 Giugno 2010, data in cui è stata presentata l'istanza di concordato preventivo al tribunale.
La domanda nasce qui... perchè al 29/06/2010??? e i miei crediti successivi? 
Sottolineo che ancora non si è verificato l'affitto del ramo d'azienda (dovrebbe esserci intono al 15/12/2010) per cui io continuerò a maturare crediti presumibilmente fino al 15/12/2010!!
I conteggi successivi li farà direttamente il tribunale? (spero li abbia già fatti avendo saputo che hanno nominato dei consulenti proprio per i conteggi) 
Grazie a tutti per la disponibilità!

----------


## f.p

> ho ricevuto, da parte del Tribunale di Torino, una raccomandata in cui mi si comunica che (in breve) in data 28/01/2011 ci sarà l'adunanza dei creditori, che possiamo presenziare ma non votare, che possiamo essere rappresentati e che entro il 10/01/2011 devo fare pervenire alla mia società una raccomandata contenente il riepilogo dei miei crediti al 29 Giugno 2010, data in cui è stata presentata l'istanza di concordato preventivo al tribunale.
> La domanda nasce qui... perchè al 29/06/2010??? e i miei crediti successivi? 
> Sottolineo che ancora non si è verificato l'affitto del ramo d'azienda (dovrebbe esserci intono al 15/12/2010) per cui io continuerò a maturare crediti presumibilmente fino al 15/12/2010!!
> I conteggi successivi li farà direttamente il tribunale? (spero li abbia già fatti avendo saputo che hanno nominato dei consulenti proprio per i conteggi)

  Ciao  :Smile:  
la data del 29/06/2009 segna il termine del tuo credito concordatario: cioè tutti i crediti maturati fino a quella data saranno pagati dal concordato in concorso con tutti gli altri creditori, ed in virtù delle cause di prelazione (il tuo credito, ad es. è privilegiato).
se hai continuato a lavorare oltre il 29/06/09 il credito maturato è un "debito della massa" e dovrebbe essere pagato in prededuzione. 
certamente il Consulente Tecnico ovvero il Coadiutore del Commissario procederà alla quantificazione del tuo credito (e di quello degli altri lavoratori)
tuttavia ti suggerisco di rivolgerti ad un consulente (o patronato) per affrontare la questione (magari con altri colleghi) al fine di non pregiudicare la tua posizione ed al fine di accertare che il tuo/vostro credito sia correttamente quantificato ed iscritto nell'elenco dei creditori.   :Smile:

----------


## maikko

Grazie ancora per la risposta...  essendo un "debito della massa" significa che è equiparabile a quello dei chirografari o manterrò il mio privilegio? e.... scusa la mia estrema ignoranza, che significa in prededuzione?

----------


## f.p

> che significa in prededuzione?

  i crediti in prededuzione sono quelli che vengono pagati prima di tutti gli altri! (ancor prima degli stessi privilegiati!), quindi, [per dirla in modo molto semplice] il commissario dovrà pagare prima le prededuzioni e poi tutto il resto!!  :Wink: 
ovviamente persiste il privilegio del tuo credito, per cui - all'interno della prededuzione - manterrai il rango privilegiato!  :Wink:

----------


## maikko

> il commissario dovrà pagare prima le prededuzioni e poi tutto il resto!!
> ovviamente persiste il privilegio del tuo credito, per cui - all'interno della prededuzione - manterrai il rango privilegiato!

  ...quindi anche i crediti dei fornitori saranno pagati in prededuzione con lo stesso mio privilegio?

----------


## maikko

> ovviamente persiste il privilegio del tuo credito, per cui - all'interno della prededuzione - manterrai il rango privilegiato!

  probabilmente mi avevi gia' risposto!!! sorry!!!!

----------


## maikko

Dunque, provo a fare un veloce riepilgo finale... così non rompo più!!!! 
Io sono un dipendente della XXXX S.p.A. in liquidazione. 
Il mio credito è 100 di cui 
50 concorsuale (maturato cioè fino al giorno in cui è stata presentata l'istanza  al tribunale)
50 di "massa" (maturato cioè post domada di ammissione) 
I secondi, in prededuzione, potrebbero essere liquidati prima, se non ho capito male... mantenendo comunque il rango di privilegio...

----------


## f.p

Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio!!  :Smile:  
In bocca al lupo!

----------


## maikko

....e dire che non ne capisco assolutamente nulla!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## maikko

Buongiorno!
Innanzitutto buon Anno nuovo!!!
e quindi.... nuovo anno, nuovo aggiornamento!
Come dicevo qualche post fa, il tribunale ci ha inviato una raccomandata in cui ci viene chiesto di comunicare i crediti al 29 Giugno 2010 (data di presentazione dell'istanza di ammissione al concordato).
La nostra RSA, ci ha poi inviato una comunicazione in cui dice che, in realtà, la comunicazione deve essere effettuata *solo* da chi ha trovato discrepanze sulle buste paga inviate dall'azienda... se invece è tutto ok non c'è bisogno di comunicare nulla.
A rigor di logica mi sembra corretto, in quanto non penso che il liquidatore non abbia dato le nostre buste paga al tribunale, o quantomeno non penso che il tribunale non abbia avuto accesso alle stesse! 
Volevo solo chiedere cosa ne pensate, cosa mi consigliate.... 
Grazie!

----------


## f.p

> Buongiorno!
> Innanzitutto buon Anno nuovo!!!

   :Smile:  Buon anno anche a te!!  
.. dunque Maik, andiamo per gradi:    

> il tribunale ci ha inviato una raccomandata in cui ci viene chiesto di comunicare i crediti al 29 Giugno 2010 (data di presentazione dell'istanza di ammissione al concordato)

  la raccomandata te l'ha inviata il Commissario Giudiziale al fine di avere un riscontro - in "contraddittorio" col creditore sull'ammontare del credito iscritto in contabilità!   

> La nostra RSA, ci ha poi inviato una comunicazione in cui dice che, in realtà, la comunicazione deve essere effettuata *solo* da chi ha trovato discrepanze sulle buste paga inviate dall'azienda... se invece è tutto ok non c'è bisogno di comunicare nulla.

  .. ragion per cui non condivido il suggerimento della tua RSA: se sei in possesso delle buste paga, infatti, riterrei più "prudente" effettuare quella comunicazione. In realtà nè tu ne la RSA potete avere contezza della quantificazione del tuo credito (nella contabilità della società) salvo che  il Commissario non ti abbia indicato lui stesso,  nella sua comunicazione, l'importo per il quale sei iscritto in contabilità. *Solo in questo caso non sarebbe necessario riscontrare quella lettera.*    

> A rigor di logica mi sembra corretto, in quanto non penso che il liquidatore non abbia dato le nostre buste paga al tribunale, o quantomeno non penso che il tribunale non abbia avuto accesso alle stesse!

  a rigore, sarebbe corretto, ma [c'è sempre un "ma"] in realtà - se nella famosa raccomandata non si parla di cifre, nè tu nè la tua RSA potete sapere con certezza se il tuo credito è stato correttamente quantificato. 
Lo scopo di quella lettera è, appunto, questa verifica.    

> Volevo solo chiedere cosa ne pensate, cosa mi consigliate....

  il mio consiglio, quindi - e di nuovo - è quello di rivolgerti ad un patronato o ad un avvocato (magari con i colleghi per ripartire le eventuali spese) e farti assistere da qualcuno che - oramai come te  :Wink:  - è pratico della materia!
non ci vuole gran chè, si tratta di formalità che però è opportuno seguire con attenzione!! 
ok.. aspetto nuovi aggiornamenti prima della Befana!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## maikko

Ciao!!!!
L'aggiornamento della befana è che l'affitto del ramo d'azienda è avvenuto, e noi abbiamo firmato il trasferimento del nostro rapporto di lavoro...
Quindi diciamo che dopo un anno e 2 mesi di penare, siamo giunti alla fine!
Adesso rimane "solo" la questione dei crediti... di quelli in pre-deduzione su 5 mensilità ce ne hanno pagata solo una....
L'adunanza è fissata per il 28.... a proposito, sai dirmi cosa succede nel caso in cui i creditori chirografari non si accordino per il 13% proposto dal liquidatore?

----------


## f.p

> Ciao!!!!
> L'aggiornamento della befana è che l'affitto del ramo d'azienda è avvenuto, e noi abbiamo firmato il trasferimento del nostro rapporto di lavoro...
> Quindi diciamo che dopo un anno e 2 mesi di penare, siamo giunti alla fine!
> Adesso rimane "solo" la questione dei crediti... di quelli in pre-deduzione su 5 mensilità ce ne hanno pagata solo una....
> L'adunanza è fissata per il 28.... a proposito, sai dirmi cosa succede nel caso in cui i creditori chirografari non si accordino per il 13% proposto dal liquidatore?

  ciao!! 
bene.. diciamo che ci avviamo alla soluzione.. più o meno!!
sai se il commissario ha predisposto un piano di riparto per gli acconti dei crediti prededucibili?! o quell'unica mensilità rimarrà unica? 
se non si raggiungono le maggioranze richieste (cosa che sarà acclarata nel corso dell'adunanza e nei 20 giorni successivi) il concordato potrebbe essere non omologato e potrebbe essere dichiarato il fallimento della società!
in effetti il 13% è un po bassina come percentuale da assegnare ai chirografi... ma, teniamo le dita incrociate!! :Wink:  
fammi sapere!  :Smile:

----------


## maikko

Non ho idea se sia stato fatto un piano di riparto... so solo che ci hanno pagato una mensilità! ma se non è stato fatto come funziona? le pagheranno quando gli gira a loro? o non le pagheranno proprio?  :Confused:  
...se il concordato non dovesse essere omologato, il nostro affitto di ramo d'azienda si andrebbe a fare benedire????? 
grazie!

----------


## f.p

> Non ho idea se sia stato fatto un piano di riparto... so solo che ci hanno pagato una mensilità! ma se non è stato fatto come funziona? le pagheranno quando gli gira a loro? o non le pagheranno proprio?

   :EEK!: .. ma allora questa RSA?!! .. bhà!!  .. ovviamente scherzo  :Big Grin:  
Allora partiamo dal principio: *chi* ha pagato e *cosa* ha pagato?   

> ...se il concordato non dovesse essere omologato, il nostro affitto di ramo d'azienda si andrebbe a fare benedire?

  Non necessariamente, anzi, immagino che le parti abbiano espressamente previsto l'ipotesi di dichiarazione di fallimento e le sorti del contratto di affitto per questa eventualità: dal momento che il contratto è stato certamente autorizzato dal giudice delegato è logico pensare che il curatore (già commissario del concordato) ne chieda la prosecuzione.

----------


## maikko

[QUOTE=f.p;174707] :EEK!: .. ma allora questa RSA?!! .. bhà!!  .. ovviamente scherzo  :Big Grin:  
Allora partiamo dal principio:   

> *chi* ha pagato

  ha pagato il liquidatore, previa autorizzazione del tribunale, immagino nella persona del giudice delegato...   

> *cosa* ha pagato?

   la mensilità di ottobre, una di quelle NON in prededuzione...

----------


## f.p

> ha pagato il liquidatore... la mensilità di ottobre, una di quelle NON in prededuzione...

  ciao  :Smile: 
anche ottobre 2010 è in prededuzione; non capisco quale sia il criterio di pagamento (dato che "ottobre" non è nè il debito più antico nè il più recente) ma questo non pregiudica nulla! 
al di là dell'ordine con cui paga.. l'importante è che paghi!!
ma gli stipendi correnti vengono erogati?! 
forse lo hai già scritto e io l'ho dimenticato, dov'è ubicata la tua azienda?

----------


## maikko

la sede è a Palermo.... la sede legale a Milano...
Non so quale sia il criterio, spero solo che le paghino tutte..!!!!

----------


## f.p

> l.. spero solo che le paghino tutte..!!!!

  come dicevo, con l'affitto in corso ci sono buone probabilità!!  :Smile:  
P.S.: ti ho mandato un M.P.

----------


## maikko

E di nuovo buongiorno!!!! 
sono passati quasi 6 mesi (anzi forse proprio 6) dal mio ultimo aggiornamento....
Ormai il rapporto di lavoro con l'affittuaria è ben consolidato e siamo più tranquilli! 
Passiamo alla "vecchia" azienda in concordato preventivo... dopo una serie di adunanze, di rinvii, di cose varie, siamo giunti all'ultima udienza che è stata ieri (08/06/2011) in cui, a quanto pare, il colleggio dei giudici ha dato una sorta di ok "ufficioso" (era successo che mancavano dei soldi per i crediti in prededuzione e l'azienda ha dovuto ri-produrre o produrre ex-novo una serie di certificazioni dei crediti) rimandando al 23 giugno per l'omologa ufficiale.
Sono cose che mi hanno riferito, quindi non so quanto stare tranquillo! 
Mi chiedo : ma possono passare tutti sti mesi per l'iomologa del concordato? non c'è un termine massimo? dobbiamo continuare  a soffrire per molto? 
Poi... se dovessero omologare il concordato, potrebbe esserci anche un piano di riparto per i crediti in prededuzione, o visto che il tribunale ha richiesto il deposito di 900000 proprio per questi c'è la possibilità che vengano saldati in tempi non biblici???  
Grazie a tutti!

----------


## f.p

> E di nuovo buongiorno!!!! 
> ...  rimandando al 23 giugno per l'omologa ufficiale. 
> Mi chiedo : ma possono passare tutti sti mesi per l'iomologa del concordato? non c'è un termine massimo? dobbiamo continuare  a soffrire per molto? 
> Poi... se dovessero omologare il concordato, potrebbe esserci anche un piano di riparto per i crediti in prededuzione, o visto che il tribunale ha richiesto il deposito di 900000 proprio per questi c'è la possibilità che vengano saldati in tempi non biblici???

  E di nuovo ben trovato!!!  :Smile:  
bhè.. direi che ormai hai constatato personalmente che nei Tribunali ci sono SOLO tempi biblici!! .. quindi .. abbi fede!!  :Wink:

----------


## staschis

buonasera, 
scusate se mi inserisco ma io e miei colleghi siamo in una situazione simile a quella di Maikko.... solo che noi siamo pià avanti e più nel baratro: nel senso che avvenuta l'omologa, fatto questo fatto quello e alla fine chi aveva acquistato il ramo d'azioenda non ha i soldi x pagare e quindi il liquidatore ci comunica che x avere il tfr dobbiamo rivolgerci al fondo di garanzia inps. 
ora, volendo inviare autonomamente la domanda all'inps, visto che non sono proprio terra terra (ero "purtroppo" il responsabile della contabilità da 16 anni di stà ditta squattrinata che ho visto affondare inesorabilmente...) vedo che tra i documenti che servono c'è LA COPIA AUTENTICATA DEL DECRETO DI OMOLOGAZIONE. 
che voi sappiate posso io chiedere al tribunale questo documento o bisogna x forza rivolgersi a un avvocato o un commercialista? 
grazie mille

----------


## f.p

> .. posso io chiedere al tribunale questo documento o bisogna x forza rivolgersi a un avvocato o un commercialista?

  Ciao,
puoi tranquillamente procedere tu alla richiesta, presso la Cancelleria Fallimentare, o in alternativa al Commissario Giudiziale (e dovrebbe essere più immediato)!
in bocca al lupo!

----------


## maikko

niente, ragà... mi sembra un incubo! l'omologa è stata fissata per settembre.... l'udienza del 23 Giugno era stata fissata per revocare la revoca precedentemente avuta sul concordato!!!!  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## maikko

Posso vomitare? scherzo.... piccolo aggiornamento della mia storia infinita (per chi avesse voglia e pazienza leggete i post  precedenti)  :Smile: 
Oggi, 22/09/2011 il concordato dovrebbe essere stato OMOLOGATO.
La domanda (per f.p. che è l'unico che in tutto questo tempo mi ha sempre risposto) è:
A questo punto che succede? cosa prevede la burocrazia? viene nominato un altro commissario? ci sono dei tempi titanici per vedere i nostri soldi? 
GRazie!

----------


## maikko

> Posso vomitare? scherzo.... piccolo aggiornamento della mia storia infinita (per chi avesse voglia e pazienza leggete i post  precedenti) 
> Oggi, 22/09/2011 il concordato dovrebbe essere stato OMOLOGATO.
> La domanda (per f.p. che è l'unico che in tutto questo tempo mi ha sempre risposto) è:
> A questo punto che succede? cosa prevede la burocrazia? viene nominato un altro commissario? ci sono dei tempi titanici per vedere i nostri soldi? 
> GRazie!

  Nessuna anima pia che mi risponde????  :Frown:

----------


## Luca Bi

> Posso vomitare? scherzo.... piccolo aggiornamento della mia storia infinita (per chi avesse voglia e pazienza leggete i post  precedenti) 
> Oggi, 22/09/2011 il concordato dovrebbe essere stato OMOLOGATO.
> La domanda (per f.p. che è l'unico che in tutto questo tempo mi ha sempre risposto) è:
> A questo punto che succede? cosa prevede la burocrazia? viene nominato un altro commissario? ci sono dei tempi titanici per vedere i nostri soldi? 
> GRazie!

  Il concordato va attuato e bisogna vedere quali sono i tempi per l'attuazione. E, soprattutto, bisogna sperare nel buon fine del concordato.  
Una volta attuato il concordato, verranno saldati i creditori in base alle quote previste dal piano di concordato.

----------


## f.p

> Posso vomitare? scherzo.... piccolo aggiornamento della mia storia infinita (per chi avesse voglia e pazienza leggete i post  precedenti) 
> Oggi, 22/09/2011 il concordato dovrebbe essere stato OMOLOGATO.
> La domanda (per f.p. che è l'unico che in tutto questo tempo mi ha sempre risposto) è:
> A questo punto che succede? cosa prevede la burocrazia? viene nominato un altro commissario? ci sono dei tempi titanici per vedere i nostri soldi? 
> GRazie!

  Ciao Maikko!! 
scusami, non ho avuto moltissimo tempo per collegarmi al forum ultimamente..  :Frown: 
vedo cho ormai è già passato un bel pò di tempo dal tuo ultimo post, al quale comunque un altro utente aveva dato risposta!
e - dato il tempo trascorso - dovresti aver finito di vomitare.. e soprattutto dovresti avere nuove informazioni  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Come procede il tuo concordato? notizie all'orizzonte dal Commissario?  
l'iter dovrebbe prevedere: 
1) liquidazione dell'attivo
2) formazione di un primo piano di riparto in favore della creditoria privilegiata (e, quindi, voi lavoratori)
3) .. una volta che sei stato pagato, non importa!!!!!!!! 
Il commissario - di norma - resta sempre lo stesso, al quale anzi (sempre di norma, ma non è obbligatorio) viene anche conferito l'ncarico di Liquidatore Giudiziale della procedura. 
I tempi .. i tempi... bhè.. i tempi ...  no no, poi finisce che vomiti ancora... 
Ciao, fammi sapere.

----------


## maikko

Ciao f.p.!  :Big Grin:  
Dunque, ho contattato proprio ieri il commissario nominato, ma ho parlato con la sua collaboratrice... la quale mi ha comunicato che il commissario ha detto che intende (?) liquidare un primo riparto dei crediti all'inizio del 2012.
So soltanto questo... ma di notizie ufficiali... nulla!
Anzi... già che ci siamo... è previsto che il commissario ci comunichi/ci tenga aggiornati sullo stato della procedura?
Ci comunicherà il piano di riparto e le modalità?

----------


## f.p

> .. è previsto che il commissario ci comunichi/ci tenga aggiornati sullo stato della procedura?
> Ci comunicherà il piano di riparto e le modalità?

  Ciaoooo Maik  :Smile:  
E' piuttosto semplice ottenere notizie ufficiali: fai una richiesta formale al Commissario, il quale non è tenuto ad informare ciascun creditore sullo stato della procedura, ma - a fronte di una tua richiesta - non dovrebbe avere particolari difficoltà a notiziarti sui tempi di un eventuale riparto. 
Ovviamente il riparto vero e proprio sarà opportunamente pubblicizzato dal Commissario (modalità e soprattutto entità del pagamento),  potendo questi avere anche necessità di acquisire documentazione inerente il credito.
Ove mai queste notizie non dovessero essere diffuse.. una copia del piano di riparto dovrà essere depositata presso la cancelleria fallimentare, proprio al fine di consentire a ciascun creditore di prenderne visione. 
.. coraggio.. manca poco, che ce vò!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

